# What kind of lock is this and where can I buy a key for it?



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

d_rek said:


> The amazon tool worked perfectly.
> 
> Already installed new cable and buried it. Now we have internet again. Yay!
> 
> ...


That's great. You are on your way to be a master lock picker. It can be a fun and fascinating hobby. Every lock becomes a challenge.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

petronius said:


> That's great. You are on your way to be a master lock picker. It can be a fun and fascinating hobby. Every lock becomes a challenge.


Haha... already offered to tap the cable for the neighbor. For a fee...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I would demand that they return and bury the cable deeper. Why should you need to fix it ?

L & O


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Liver and Onions said:


> I would demand that they return and bury the cable deeper. Why should you need to fix it ?
> 
> L & O


Believe me I normally would. But I work from home three days a week and don't want to wait on them to schedule someone to come over and half ass it. It's already done. Spent $50 on the tool and cable and an hour burying the cable this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwho (Sep 1, 2017)

d_rek said:


> Haha... already offered to tap the cable for the neighbor. For a fee...


thought you would...
what happened to the idea of returning it for a refund. haha


----------



## fish2much (Oct 16, 2009)

My 2-cents here and apology if this was already suggested: Have you considered either drilling or grinding off the two mushroom capped fasteners on both sides of the lock? I think a Dremel tool wood work well.


----------

